# Well, I suppose this counts!



## reiver33 (Aug 18, 2013)

Eggplant Literary ProductionsExcerpt from Night Never Ends » Eggplant Literary Productions


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 18, 2013)

Whoa! Go, you. About time.


----------



## The Judge (Aug 18, 2013)

Well done, Martin!

I trust the Imp is getting a good percentage...?!


----------



## reiver33 (Aug 19, 2013)

The Imp's portrayal seems a bit variable, I have to say. On the cover of _My Gun Sleeps Alone_ he reminds me of a mini-me Alien, complete with tail. Artwork is in the hands of the publisher but at least my private eye MC gets a hat later!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 19, 2013)

Well done! When is it actually released? Nothing on Amazon as yet.


----------



## The Judge (Aug 19, 2013)

I meant a percentage of the take!  But I have to agree the artwork isn't quite what I'd have chosen for him and Helath -- I'd have gone more for 40s noir and less cartoon zombie.

Anyway, good luck with it -- I hope it sells mega-big as it deserves.


----------



## Boneman (Aug 19, 2013)

Ye! The best of luck, and I hope a 'proper' publisher picks up on the obvious talent you have, and your writing career takes off stratospherically...


----------



## reiver33 (Aug 19, 2013)

The release date for _Night Never Ends_ is the 26th August. 

As I said, I've seen the artwork for _My Gun Sleeps Alone_ and its getting more towards 1950's noir but Sam Spade he ain't...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 19, 2013)

Cheers - remind us again when it's released so we can order it.


----------



## Erin99 (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow! Well done and good luck with the series. I remember from the writing challenges how good a writer you are.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats, Reiver


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats. Hopefully the start of many.


----------



## Paradox 99 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice one! Congratulations.


----------



## alchemist (Aug 19, 2013)

Well done! And about time too


----------



## Gary Compton (Aug 19, 2013)

This is great news and well deserved to one of the best writers here!

Good luck, Martin


----------



## reiver33 (Aug 20, 2013)

My thanks for all the kind sentiment - but all I'm doing is storytelling!


----------



## ctg (Aug 21, 2013)

Congratulations Reiver. Very well done and may there be thousands of acceptances in the future.


----------



## reiver33 (Aug 26, 2013)

Well, it's appeared on Barnes & Noble, Kobo and Eggplant's own site. It should pop up on Amazon and Tomely in the next day or so.

The artwork isn't growing on me, I'm afraid. I  don't think he's ever seen _The Big Sleep_...


----------



## reiver33 (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh, US sites only...


----------

